

Think Before You Return False - pankratiev
http://intraspirit.net/2011/02/think-before-you-return-false/

======
tgriesser
Here is another great in-depth explanation of what to use in place of return
false, including stopImmediatePropagation() -
[http://fuelyourcoding.com/jquery-events-stop-misusing-
return...](http://fuelyourcoding.com/jquery-events-stop-misusing-return-
false/)

